# Thermometer?



## Shurley88 (May 20, 2019)

New to cooking with smokers. Was wondering what's a good accurate and reliable thermometer to use. Need one for the temp of the meat as well with the temp inside my electric smoker. I heard of some being bluetooth compatible aswell. Thanks!


----------



## GATOR240 (May 20, 2019)

I use the dual probe "Smoke" thermometer.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (May 20, 2019)

GATOR240 said:


> I use the dual probe "Smoke" thermometer.


I use this as well.  Thermoworks seems to be a trusted company within the community.


----------



## bmudd14474 (May 20, 2019)

Thats tough and depends on features and budget. Ink bird has some great deals on their units 

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/inkbird-bbq-thermometer-discounts-for-may.287030/

If you want to be in the $100 price range then go with Thermoworks Smoke

If you want something with 6 probes and wifi so you dont have the distance limitations that you have with bluetooth then you will want the FireBoard.


----------



## bregent (May 20, 2019)

Shurley88 said:


> New to cooking with smokers. Was wondering what's a good accurate and reliable thermometer to use. Need one for the temp of the meat as well with the temp inside my electric smoker. I heard of some being bluetooth compatible aswell. Thanks!



Lots of different options. To narrow it down, are you looking for something that:

Works only locally with Bluetooth?
Connects to Wifi to allow remote access via Internet?
Comes with its own receiver?
Uses your own mobile device to display temps?
Any combination of the above?

What's the most you want to spend?


----------



## Shurley88 (May 20, 2019)

bregent said:


> Lots of different options. To narrow it down, are you looking for something that:
> 
> Works only locally with Bluetooth?
> Connects to Wifi to allow remote access via Internet?
> ...


I was thinking no more then $75 and something that I can just be at home to hook up too. Doesn't necessarily have to be bluetooth but prefer it to just looking for something accurate that will help me with the temp inside the smoker and the meat at the same time if that's a plus side to helping smoke meat. Like I said I'm new to this.


----------



## jokensmoken (May 21, 2019)

Shurley88 said:


> I was thinking no more then $75 and something that I can just be at home to hook up too. Doesn't necessarily have to be bluetooth but prefer it to just looking for something accurate that will help me with the temp inside the smoker and the meat at the same time if that's a plus side to helping smoke meat. Like I said I'm new to this.


INKBIRD...I have the 4 probe RF remote unit.
It is a basic no frills thermometer. 
It is accurate, has rechargeable batteries (a plus in my book) with long life on a single charge...I've never come close to using a full charge on 15+ hour cooks.
It has good remote range around the house and yard which means you dont have to sit right there to know what's going on.
Each probe is individually programable and it has the capability of programming a high-low temp alarm for the cook chamber...as well as a programable "finished" temp alarm.
And is right in your price range...and they are on sale now.
I love mine...it does exactly what I wanted, no more-no less which is tell me the temp of my meat and my cook chamber without me needing to be "-right there" constantly. 
Walt.


----------



## Winterrider (May 21, 2019)

The Inkbird 4 probe is very nice unit. Accurate, and it is nice for doing multiple meats or for knowing meat temps in different areas of rack heights or left/right side of smoker.


----------



## jokensmoken (May 21, 2019)

Shurley88 said:


> I was thinking no more then $75 and something that I can just be at home to hook up too. Doesn't necessarily have to be bluetooth but prefer it to just looking for something accurate that will help me with the temp inside the smoker and the meat at the same time if that's a plus side to helping smoke meat. Like I said I'm new to this.


There is a "flash sale" on amazon on these units RIGHT NOW...it is running for about 10 more minutes...
15 bucks off the regular $75.00 price tag.
Heres the address...https.//amazon.to/2WhQSvO


----------



## sandyut (May 22, 2019)

5GRILLZNTN said:


> I use this as well.  Thermoworks seems to be a trusted company within the community.


second for thermoworks!  great products.  i have a few and love them all!  never a problem great customer service!


----------



## dennisedward (Jun 17, 2019)

Yeah...………..thermoworks really works.


----------

